# Great Lakes BBQ Association



## seasonedlazyman (Mar 28, 2014)

Any body a member of the GLBBQA?

I'm curious if it's worth it to join.  I want to do contests so this may be the best local way to do it.  Any information is appreciated.


----------



## handymanstan (Mar 28, 2014)

I am a member but it is for comp teams mostly.  If you are going to compete in Michigan then join. Lots of good guys there.

Stan


----------



## maple sticks (Apr 3, 2014)

I joined and tried to talk wood fired smokers when I was building mine. Had one response he wanted me to build a different smoker. I posted three more times trying to get a conversation going, nothing. I don't go there anymore.


----------



## maple sticks (Apr 18, 2014)

HANDYMANSTAN said:


> I am a member but it is for comp teams mostly.  If you are going to compete in Michigan then join. Lots of good guys there.
> 
> Stan


Hi Stan, Do you do comps.


----------



## handymanstan (Apr 18, 2014)

Hey Maple Sticks, I do not compete and I have never been to a competition.

I want to go to the competition in Newaygo this year on Aug 8.  I missed it last year because of the Michigan get together.  This year the get together will be July 19[sup]th[/sup]   so I should be able to go to both. 

The GLBBQA is not a backyard smoker kind of site but a competition orientated site.

I hope you can make it to the get together this year and I get to meet you.

Stan


----------



## maple sticks (Apr 18, 2014)

Thanks for the reply Stan, July is a bad time of the year for me, or I should say good time I guess. My blueberries start some time in July and run for six to eight weeks. Last year was my first year harvesting. Sell them at the local farmers market. Have just enough plants to keep me busy 350. Will get in touch if I can make it to any of the comps as I do like to look at the different smokers and meet people. If it works out see you this summer.


----------



## handymanstan (Apr 19, 2014)

I do love Blueberry's and have 4 plants that struggle to give me any fruit.  To much clay here I believe.  Good luck on your crop this year.

Whats your favorite blueberry recipe?  I love cobbler and warm blueberry sauce on ice cream.

Stan


----------



## maple sticks (Apr 19, 2014)

Blueberries like acidity. PH needs to be around 4.5 which is one of the lowest any plant needs. Vinegar added to the water is the easiest way for you to lower PH. I add battery acid to my water because of the size of my field using a micro pump to keep the PH down. Blueberries like damp not wet. Lots of wood chips keep the ground just right. I eat anything with blueberries in it. Eat most of mine while picking.


----------



## handymanstan (Apr 19, 2014)

Maple Sticks said:


> Blueberries like acidity. PH needs to be around 4.5 which is one of the lowest any plant needs. Vinegar added to the water is the easiest way for you to lower PH. I add battery acid to my water because of the size of my field using a micro pump to keep the PH down. Blueberries like damp not wet. Lots of wood chips keep the ground just right. I eat anything with blueberries in it. Eat most of mine while picking.


Thanks for the vinegar tip I will check the ph today.  I did add some rusty nails to the soil when I planted them. I don't know if that helps but was told that blueberrys like rust.


----------



## maple sticks (Apr 19, 2014)

Have not heard about rusty nails. They do like peat.


----------

